# Commisso - Milan: qualcosa si muove. Le ultime news.



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.

*Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.

Commisso, inoltre, avrebbe già studiato un piano per il ricorso al TAS.*

News da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).[

Il prossimo AD del Milan, con Commisso, potrebbe essere Umberto Gandini attualmente alla Roma. 

Commisso (come riportato anche da Libero Milan: Commisso confermerebbe il management. I Ricketts no. ) avrebbe preferito la conferma di Fassone ma nelle ultime ore sta prendendo quota il nome di Gandini.


----------



## Heaven (28 Giugno 2018)

Boh... io tifo Ricketts.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> 
> News da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).[
> ...



Al puzzle si aggiunge molto poco, purtroppo.
Mi concentrerei sulla faccenda dei 32 milioni: se arriveranno, sarà sicuramente l'ultimo giorno utile (non so se il 6 o il 10 luglio)
A quel punto, bisogna capire se Li (che secondo me alla fine li verserà) punterà su una cessione veloce con un po piu di potere contrattuale (senza elliot, i Ricketts difficilmente interverranno), oppure se tenterà la missione impossibile di trovare le centinaia di milioni per riscattare il club dal pegno di elliot.
Se dovesse trovarli... a questo punto significa che non c'è mai stata alcuna cessione e che siamo ufficialmente una bella lavanderia a gettone.
preghiamo.


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

considerando la precedente " offerta " dubito si possa arrivare ad un accordo.


----------



## mabadi (28 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> considerando la precedente " offerta " dubito si possa arrivare ad un accordo.



non era un'offerta scandalosa, magari ha aggiunto qualcosa.
Alla fine se nel progetto di YL il Milan in borsa sarebbe dovuto arrivare a valere sui 2/3 miliardi di EU il 30 percento sarebbe una somma fra i 400 e 600 Ml.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2018)

Io tifo per chiudere, nessuna cordata, ha progetti, ha finanze e ci può portare fuori da questo incubo debiti/elliot/uefa/vergogna.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io tifo per chiudere, nessuna cordata, ha progetti, ha finanze e ci può portare fuori da questo incubo debiti/elliot/uefa/vergogna.



.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io tifo per chiudere, nessuna cordata, ha progetti, ha finanze e ci può portare fuori da questo incubo debiti/elliot/uefa/vergogna.



E se ci quotasse in borsa un giorno...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> 
> News da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).[
> ...



Ma con tutto il rispetto per Gandini, che ripeto era uno dei pochi che stimavo, perchè si torna alla vecchia dirigenza? Perchè invece di andare avanti, si torna indietro?


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> 
> News da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).[
> ...


si muove bene


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non era un'offerta scandalosa, magari ha aggiunto qualcosa.
> Alla fine se nel progetto di YL il Milan in borsa sarebbe dovuto arrivare a valere sui 2/3 miliardi di EU il 30 percento sarebbe una somma fra i 400 e 600 Ml.



ha chiesto il 70% delle quote solo per saldare elliot.. è un offerta ridicola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io tifo per chiudere, nessuna cordata, ha progetti, ha finanze e ci può portare fuori da questo incubo debiti/elliot/uefa/vergogna.



Milo siamo la seconda squadra al mondo come champions e siamo la terza o quarta al MONDO come tifosi. 

Ovviamente la cosa fa gola non a molti ma a tutti. Se solo il cancro di Arcore avesse chiesto una cifra reale ci sarebbe stata la fila, invece oggi ci troviamo cosi. 

Vedrai che finissimo in mano a Commisso o i Ricketts ci risolleveremo.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> 
> News da Carlo Festa sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, Rocco Commisso punta davvero a chiudere la trattativa per l'acquisto del club rossonero. Ora dipende tutto dalle decisioni che prenderà Yonghong Li. La famiglia RIcketts resta sullo sfondo (i tempi sarebbero lunghi, si andrebbe a fine luglio).[
> ...



se veramente avesse i 32 pronti da versare lo avrebbe già fatto. Evidentemente non vuole/può farlo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Giugno 2018)

Giustamente durante la notte americana la trattativa si arena, (o più probabilmente dormono), la mattina qualcosa si muove.. Aaaaaah..


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Milo siamo la seconda squadra al mondo come champions e siamo la terza o quarta al MONDO come tifosi.
> 
> Ovviamente la cosa fa gola non a molti ma a tutti. Se solo il cancro di Arcore avesse chiesto una cifra reale ci sarebbe stata la fila, invece oggi ci troviamo cosi.
> 
> Vedrai che finissimo in mano a Commisso o i Ricketts ci risolleveremo.



Purtroppo è veramente così, ma vorrei cercarlo ora il nano e chiedere le sue garanzie che Li era solido e sicuro come sbandierava lo scorso anno.

"Misteriosamente" non ha più detto niente


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.

Commisso, inoltre, avrebbe già studiato un piano per il ricorso al TAS.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al puzzle si aggiunge molto poco, purtroppo.
> Mi concentrerei sulla faccenda dei 32 milioni: se arriveranno, sarà sicuramente l'ultimo giorno utile (non so se il 6 o il 10 luglio)
> A quel punto, bisogna capire se Li (che secondo me alla fine li verserà) punterà su una cessione veloce con un po piu di potere contrattuale (senza elliot, i Ricketts difficilmente interverranno), oppure se tenterà la missione impossibile di trovare le centinaia di milioni per riscattare il club dal pegno di elliot.
> Se dovesse trovarli... a questo punto significa che non c'è mai stata alcuna cessione e che siamo ufficialmente una bella lavanderia a gettone.
> preghiamo.



Per sganciarsi da Elliot gli bastano 210 milioni


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> Commisso, inoltre, avrebbe già studiato un piano per il ricorso al TAS:*



sono veline fatte uscire da qualcuno, non Commisso, sono straconvinto!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per sganciarsi da Elliot gli bastano 210 milioni



vai sereno non li trova. Li avesse avuti non avrebbe chiesto il prestito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vai sereno non li trova. Li avesse avuti non avrebbe chiesto il prestito.



A meno che non glieli dia qualcuno a cui fa comodo che questa situazione continui


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A meno che non glieli dia qualcuno a cui fa comodo che questa situazione continui



ecco, questa è la domanda che volevo fare da tempo: come può far comodo una
situazione che ti costringe a sborsare centinaia di milioni? solo se ne raccogli di più
da un altra parte, forse ... ma non riesco a vedere il nesso con niente del genere.
sto solo chiedendo


----------



## SmokingBianco (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Milo siamo la seconda squadra al mondo come champions e siamo la terza o quarta al MONDO come tifosi.
> 
> Ovviamente la cosa fa gola non a molti ma a tutti. Se solo il cancro di Arcore avesse chiesto una cifra reale ci sarebbe stata la fila, invece oggi ci troviamo cosi.
> 
> Vedrai che finissimo in mano a Commisso o i Ricketts ci risolleveremo.



.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



Dai lavapiatti e vendi porca miseria!!


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

opinione mia: non ha pagato perchè stava in trattativa e sperava di vendere a buon prezzo una quota. Adesso che ha visto il gioco al ribasso delle offerte, paga i 30 milioni a elliot e va avaìnti.


----------



## James45 (28 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma con tutto il rispetto per Gandini, che ripeto era uno dei pochi che stimavo, perchè si torna alla vecchia dirigenza? Perchè invece di andare avanti, si torna indietro?



perchè non è sempre vero che andare avanti sia sempre meglio che tornare indietro.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A meno che non glieli dia qualcuno a cui fa comodo che questa situazione continui



se la vedono loro dove vogliono andare a finire. Siano maledetti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vai sereno non li trova. Li avesse avuti non avrebbe chiesto il prestito.



Penso anche io, ma queso uomo ha risorse insospettate.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso anche io, ma queso uomo ha risorse insospettate.



Direi più chi è dietro di lui che ha risorse insospettate, su questo concordo


----------



## James45 (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> opinione mia: non ha pagato perchè stava in trattativa e sperava di vendere a buon prezzo una quota. Adesso che ha visto il gioco al ribasso delle offerte, paga i 30 milioni a elliot e va avaìnti.



Opinione condivisa.

Gli offerenti si sono gettati come avvoltoi su un un cadavere.

Anche l’assistente di Commisso che dice che nin capisce perché non accetta visto che se non paga i 32 perde tutto.

Come dire: “prendi il tozzo di pane che ti do altrimenti morirai di fame”.

Ma mi sa che connLi non é la strategia vincente. I tombini di Hong Kong fanno miracoli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Prota: c'è il gradimento del fondo, via libera di Elliott per Rocco!*


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: c'è il gradimento del fondo, via libera di Elliott per Rocco!*



sarebbe una notizia importante?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: c'è il gradimento del fondo, via libera di Elliott per Rocco!*



Il fondo non ha potere di veto


----------



## mabadi (28 Giugno 2018)

Commisso darebbe.
380 ML a Lee in modo da saldare il debito.
Gli lascerebbe il 30% del Milan
Metterebbe 150 ML nel Milan e quindi darebbe indirettamente a Lee altri 45 Mi
Quindi 425 Ml per il 70% del Club
Una valutazione del Club di 540 circa.
Diciamo che a 600 si potrebbe anche chiudere.

Poi dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato devono aggiungere 200ML per Ronaldo e riconquistare i tifosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il fondo non ha potere di veto



non lo sappiamo. I patti parasociali tra elliott e li. Oltretutto ricordo che ha in pegno tutto il milan, è come un'ipoteca eh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> perchè non è sempre vero che andare avanti sia sempre meglio che tornare indietro.



Si ma richiamare volti dell'era galliani...possibile non ci sia di meglio?


----------



## Boomer (28 Giugno 2018)

Se il prezzo è intorno ai 550 ML debiti compresi tutti i pezzi del puzzle sono al loro posto. Sento che la trattativa è praticamente chiusa.


----------



## James45 (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: c'è il gradimento del fondo, via libera di Elliott per Rocco!*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ma richiamare volti dell'era galliani...possibile non ci sia di meglio?



Sicuramente c'è di meglio, per carità.
Comunque, tornando IT, non capisco il senso del gradimento del fondo ADESSO: vuol dire che prima Elliott non si era espressa... perchè?


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Boh... io tifo Ricketts.



Io Elliott.Voglio il Milan in tribunale.Lo preferisco li piuttosto che giocarmi il quinto posto per anni e anni


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic*


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al puzzle si aggiunge molto poco, purtroppo.
> Mi concentrerei sulla faccenda dei 32 milioni: se arriveranno, sarà sicuramente l'ultimo giorno utile (non so se il 6 o il 10 luglio)
> A quel punto, bisogna capire se Li (che secondo me alla fine li verserà) punterà su una cessione veloce con un po piu di potere contrattuale (senza elliot, i Ricketts difficilmente interverranno), oppure se tenterà la missione impossibile di trovare le centinaia di milioni per riscattare il club dal pegno di elliot.
> Se dovesse trovarli... a questo punto significa che non c'è mai stata alcuna cessione e che siamo ufficialmente una bella lavanderia a gettone.
> preghiamo.



Ha troppi soldi da recuperare il nostro cinese per vendere al prezzo di Commisso.
Anche con un 30% in società,ci vorrebbero almeno 5 anni per recuperare il suo investimento dato che 
Il Milan non macina ricavi e non ha risultati sportivi degni di nota.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: c'è il gradimento del fondo, via libera di Elliott per Rocco!*


 [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Mi spieghi visto che sono ignorante come mai è importante il via libera di Elliot? Grazie


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Prota: quello che si firmerebbe con Commisso non sarebbe subito un closing, ma un preliminare vincolante con possibili penali.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: quello che si firmerebbe con Commisso non sarebbe subito un closing, ma un preliminare vincolante con possibili penali.*



Ma in tal caso si smuoverebbe almeno il mercato? Il ricordo al tas?


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: quello che si firmerebbe con Commisso non sarebbe subito un closing, ma un preliminare vincolante con possibili penali.*



Lol il preliminare con penali, quanti ricordi


----------



## James45 (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: quello che si firmerebbe con Commisso non sarebbe subito un closing, ma un preliminare vincolante con possibili penali.*



E si torna ai preliminari... :-(

Non mi piace: LI fa un preliminare con penali essendo indebitato fino al collo??? E che gliene frega delle penali???


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se veramente avesse i 32 pronti da versare lo avrebbe già fatto. Evidentemente non vuole/può farlo.



x me non li ha versati perché era in trattativa. solo che lui pensava/sperava di vendere subito una quota di minoranza e più avanti la maggioranza. invece ha ricevuto solo offerte per la maggioranza.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...




Di mattina si aprono di nuovo gli spiragli, nel pomeriggio si sta per chiudere e alla sera salta tutto. 

Teatrino già visto.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Preliminari, mercato condiviso. OK......


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2018)

Non sono esperto in materia, ma penso che i preliminari sia d'obbligo, come fai a chiude una trattativa da mezzo miliardo in una settimana?


----------



## Montag84 (28 Giugno 2018)

Manca solo Gancikoff


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto in materia, ma penso che i preliminari sia d'obbligo, come fai a chiude una trattativa da mezzo miliardo in una settimana?



Si dovrebbe essere d'obbligo. Perche Commisso dovrebbe cominciare a lavorare ora sul Milan mentre l'affare societa si chiude.

Se c'e la firma preliminare sarebbe quello che ci serve a noi.

Puo essere apposto non ha parlato Fassone e Mirabelli?


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



Segnalo che è uscito un articolo molto interessante relativo a Commisso su Businessinsider. 
Riporterei io stesso una sintesi in un altro topic, ma al momento sono occupato.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## nybreath (28 Giugno 2018)

Il preliminare si fa pure per vendere case da 100mila euro e non volete che si faccia per questo tipo di affari.

Tra l'altro credo che sarà più un accordo di esclusiva che un preliminare. 

Senza conoscere Commisso, non sono ottimista sul suo arrivo, i NY Cosmos sono senza allenatore allo sbando e non si sono neanche potuti iscrivere al campionato 2018 da quanto ho visto, i fans li ha persi, potrei sbagliarmi, ma non saprei se questa persona è in grado di amministrare una società sportiva. Non è che ricketts voglia dire più certezze, e sicuramente anche il fatto di essere una famiglia porta pro e contro, però i fans della squadra li amano e qualche motivo ci sarà.

Tra l'altro mediacom pare sia piu indebitata che non, stando all articolo segnalato, purtroppo Commisso non sembra essere una buona soluzione.
Spero vada a monte, e anche se si deve aspettare un altro anno si trovi un presidente serio.


----------



## Zenos (28 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Manca solo Gancikoff



Si è perso ad Arcore...


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



Non mi entusiasma molto Commisso, così a sensazione, certo al momento per come siamo ridotti è difficile schifare chiunque.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Segnalo che è uscito un articolo molto interessante relativo a Commisso su Businessinsider.
> Riporterei io stesso una sintesi in un altro topic, ma al momento sono occupato.



Praticamente si dice che Commisso ha debiti pari a oltre 3 volte il patrimonio netto (e guardando i bilanci forse la percentuale sembra ancora più alta), con una concorrenza interna spietata, con flussi di cassa che vengono in buona parte erosi dagli interessi e quindi insufficienti a rilanciare veramente il Milan.

Insomma, sarebbe sicuramente meglio di Yongosconi, ma l'imprenditore calabro-americano non sembrerebbe avere sufficienti fondi per riportarci in alto.

Direi di passare oltre. Poi se veramente vuole confermare i due incapaci interisti è meglio che stia alla larga, perché la puzza di teatrino è molto alta.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Praticamente si dice che Commisso ha debiti pari a oltre 3 volte il patrimonio netto (e guardando il bilancio forse la percentuale sembra ancora più alta), con una concorrenza interna spietata, con flussi di cassa che vengono in buona parte erosi dagli interessi e quindi insufficienti a rilanciare veramente il Milan.
> 
> Insomma, sarebbe sicuramente meglio di Yongosconi, ma l'imprenditore calabro-americano non sembrerebbe avere sufficienti fondi per riportarci in alto.
> 
> Direi di passare oltre. Poi se veramente vuole confermare i due incapaci interisti è meglio che stia alla larga, perché la puzza di teatrino è molto alta.



se gli hanno prestato i soldi significa che può ripagarli. parliamo di oltre 2 miliardi non di noccioline. Poi non vedo altri acquirenti cosi interessati al momento.


----------



## Boomer (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Letto anche io. A parte l'ovvia conclusione, ovvero che non spenderei miliardi di euro come fanno le inglese e il PSG è un articolo scritto molto male. O meglio non contestualizza nulla. Per esempio quando parla degli abbonati della società rispetto a Mediaset Premium senza effettuare un'analisi del settore della Cable TV che è in America è totalmente diverso dal nostro. Poi la società ha un debito di 2.5 Mld ( gli ultimi dati lo vedono in diminuzione dell' 8.5% ) ma senza aggiungere altri dati non vuol dire molto. Se questo sito avesse voluto effettuare un'analisi pseudo seria avrebbe dovuto in primis riportare il rapporto Debito/Equity e poi confrontarlo con la media settore per capire se ci fossero sostanziali differenze rispetto alla maggior parte dei competitor o meno, ma forse mi aspetto troppo.



In più non sappiamo se ci comprerebbe Commisso persona fisica o la società di cui si analizza il bilancio


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

.
[MENTION=4259]luis4[/MENTION] lascia perdere questi discorsi


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> se veramente vuole confermare i due incapaci interisti è meglio che stia alla larga



Ma come si fa a tenere quei due ?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2018)

ma il vecchio Ross di cui si parlava parecchio giorni fa? è uscito di scena?


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se gli hanno prestato i soldi significa che può ripagarli


Non conosco la situazione di Commisso, ma pure a YL hanno prestato i soldi eppure non puo di certo ripagare


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se gli hanno prestato i soldi significa che può ripagarli. parliamo di oltre 2 miliardi non di noccioline. Poi non vedo altri acquirenti cosi interessati al momento.




Infatti per me meglio aspettare Elliott piuttosto che finire in mano all'ennesimo bluff. Tanto è questione di mesi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Mi spieghi visto che sono ignorante come mai è importante il via libera di Elliot? Grazie





Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ho visto. Sarebbe totalmente diverso



Cosa cambierebbe? Cosa sarebbe meglio?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a tenere quei due ?



Questa è una delle tante "stranezze", se poi ci aggiungiamo che vuole strapagare il Milan e che sembra abbia scelto Palomba come addetto alla comunicazione ecco che i dubbi aumentano.

Sto Commisso o sta cercando pubblicità oppure fa parte del solito teatrino che da anni sta ruotando intorno al Milan.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



Quotate e state sulle news che leggete qui


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non conosco la situazione di Commisso, ma pure a YL hanno prestato i soldi eppure non puo di certo ripagare



commisso fa utili per 300 milioni all'anno che per 10 anni sono 3 miliardi.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Giugno 2018)

Ma...guardate che i debiti sono totalmente sostenibili e le sue aziende in attivo.

Ogni anno ha un attivo di 250/280mln, praticamente ogni anno "guadagna" metà del patrimonio complessivo di Li (sempre se era reale quanto dichiarato). Dai..non facciamoci prendere in giro.

Ad esempio Berlusconi ha un patrimonio superiore, ma da anni i dividendi delle sue aziende sono nulli o bassi, il patrimonio e l'indebitamento sono fattori che "da soli" non vogliono dire nulla. 
Se vi prestano 100.000€ al 2% e voi riuscite a farli fruttare il 20% lo fate o no? Ecco...state paragonando una situazione come questa a uno che per portare a termine il suo azzardo si è fatto prestare a tassi del 20% il capitale per una azienda (il Milan) che anche se gestito virtuosamente sarà ancora in perdita per anni.

Commisso è un'ottima soluzione, ha aziende in attivo, può fare aumenti di capitale importanti senza indebitarsi e sembra molto appassionato, il disfattismo su questa trattativa non lo capisco, questo è uno che spenderà, ci farà lo stadio e vorrà una gestione "americana".


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se gli hanno prestato i soldi significa che può ripagarli. parliamo di oltre 2 miliardi non di noccioline. Poi non vedo altri acquirenti cosi interessati al momento.





Djici ha scritto:


> Non conosco la situazione di Commisso, ma pure a YL hanno prestato i soldi eppure non puo di certo ripagare



Io non "tifo" per nessuna cordata, ma vorrei precisare che operazioni del genere quasi sempre si effettuano con denaro a prestito. Anche i Glazer, quando acquistarono, il Manchester United, fecero lo stesso e mi sembra che continuino ad essere lì e hanno portato all'Old Trafford fior di giocatori da quando si sono instaurati.

Un'imprenditore con un capitale come quello di Commisso o chi per lui, avrà gran parte del proprio patrimonio immobilizzato in qualche attivo che genera degli ingressi. Di certo non tengono 500/750 milioni di euro in banca (a interessi praticamente nulli), nell'eventualità un giorno di dover comprare una squadra di calcio.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma...guardate che i debiti sono totalmente sostenibili e le sue aziende in attivo.
> 
> Ogni anno ha un attivo di 250/280mln, praticamente ogni anno "guadagna" metà del patrimonio complessivo di Li (sempre se era reale quanto dichiarato). Dai..non facciamoci prendere in giro.
> 
> ...



berlusconi fa fatica a chiudere i bilanci in attivo, diciamo la verità ha venduto perchè stava con le pezze ar culo. Questo invece fa utili e lavora come la maggiorparte delle aziende, con i prestiti bancari.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quotate e state sulle news che leggete qui



Chiedo venia, non mi ricordavo della news su Gandini. Che comunque cambierebbe poco. Gira e rigira con Commisso non si vede quella discontinuità tra le gestioni di Berlusconi e di LI. Per questo l'imprenditore italo-americano continua a convincermi poco, se davvero si vuole svoltare, secondo me, c'è bisogno di una forte discontinuità, quella che ad esempio sembrano garantire i Ricketts.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime da Sky: qualcosa si muove. Dalle prime ore di questa mattina pare che ci siano stati dei contatti tra Commisso e il Milan. Parlare di ottimismo è esagerato ma c'è stato sicuramente un lieve movimento che fa sperare. Commisso è determinato, Li al momento non vuole chiudere perchè ha trovato i 32 milioni ma deve tener conto anche dell'appuntamento al TAS: se il Milan si presentasse con una nuova proprietà probabilmente avrebbe qualche speranza in più.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: Commisso, pur di chiudere, sarebbe pronto ad alzare ancora la quota percentuale di Li (si parlava iniziamente del 30%) ed a venire in Italia per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> ...



.


----------

